# Tell Me About Your "Older" Does



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ive been watching my 06 Boer doe age. I know she's not all that old but after 4 seasons has seemed to slow down some. She can be a cranky thing at times with others (Queen) but she seems to lay around a whole lot more than the others. She eats OK & all just not as active as last year. She was just bred, it will be her 5th kidding. SHe's never had any problems as a matter of fact last year was really the first time I got her into kidding suite she is a sneaky buggar, literally up chowing hay one minute & down pushing out babies the next, outside in front of God & everyone.
How old are some of your Boer gals & thier production?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have Nigerian Dwarf does that are 8 & 9 that act like all the youngins. They may be lacking a few tight stomach muscles so prego bellies may hang a bit lower. I got them just last year so I don't even know kidding history. The 8 year old just had twins no problem.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

My oldest doe is 6. She is the dinosaur of the group, yes, being the oldest, but also she ROARS like a dino! Of course thats just her way of saying GET OUT OF MY WAY. Or MY FOOD. But she is kinda low on the totem pole. She used to be the queen but not anymore. She can be lively but usually she only prefers to run into the feed pen. lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a 8 year old FB boer Doe Lilly...pic below...she is still giving beautiful kids and is a healthy easy keeper...has never had any issues what so ever.... She is herd queen and thinks she is a super model...LOL :laugh: :wink:


Maybe get a temp on your Doe and see if she may be getting sick if she seems a bit off..... or sometimes their rumen gets thrown off as well... :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Pam she's IS a beautiful Super Model! Thanks for the reminder to get a temp too!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a 7yo Nubian. She will be a 3rd freshener this year as her previous owner only bred her once when she was 5. She has slowed down and this morning I had to pull her up to get her to leave the barn. But then she started running to the milking area. So all in all I feel she is doing well still.
She did have a stuck, dead kid last November that hubby had to repostion and pull out. I felt we may have messed her up but she seemed to recover just fine. I think she is pregnant now so we will see how she does this year. She has nice big teats with large openings and milks in no time at all so I want to keep her. She has two daughters that I hope take after her in the milking department.
I hope your doe is just fine and just taking it a bit easier these days.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

My current oldest doe is Oreo, a 6 1/2 year old pygmy. She is a goof ball. She only lets you pet her when it's her idea. You can't get anything past her. This year at our county fair, she even won Grand Champion pygmy and is the dam of the Reserve Grand Champion pygmy. She can be a grouch at times but I love the old gal. Lol. This is her in August:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam she's IS a beautiful Super Model! Thanks for the reminder to get a temp too!


Thank you nancy d.... Whenever any goat isn't acting normal ...a temp is good to do..... let us know what it is.... :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

101.4 Now what? She's acting fairly normal eat drinks poops fine even nipping at other's ears.
Now's a good time for you all to have fresh batteries on hand, one thermometer didnt even have one!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

my oldest one I have at my place is going to be 10 in Feb, the oldest one I have at someones place, is going to be 12 in Feb. Both are still the heard queens at their places. It is funny the other goats RUN past her because she is so bossy.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> 101.4 Now what? She's acting fairly normal eat drinks poops fine even nipping at other's ears.
> Now's a good time for you all to have fresh batteries on hand, one thermometer didnt even have one!


How fat is she? :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Tenacross she just a little fluffy. And the only one with a big dip behind her ribs.
Tis the %s with fat pockets in the elbows; the ones at the fair. "Overconditioned".


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Once again goats have made a liar out of me. I was seriously considering freezer camp & she even had a date.
Now she's with the buck again for her 3rd cycle. If she doesnt settle this time it's Burgers.
It was funny to watch her the other day, standing around where she never stands, I could almost read her mind. She was thinking about coming into heat & next morning standing at the buck fence. 
So we locked her up with Auto, much to his delight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck with her..... :hug: ray:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

My oldest Does now are 5 Spanish X Boer and there are not many maybe 15, I just sold the last 10 of my older F.B. Boers and F.B. Spanish Does they were 8.
My herd consists of approx. 70 Savannah Does and their the best of their kids from the last 2 years. 150 something total. The average age of my Does is probably 3. I run an accelerated breeding program with each Doe exposed to the buck, and I only have 1, every 8 months or as soon as their kids are weaned. I try to kid in November and July, but due to a super worm I am behind this year and will have most of the kids on the ground by April 1. The Does kidding now will kid again in November. The Doelings form the July kidding last year will kid on their Bithday month this July -12
I am in the process of creating my own Breed of goat, My herd sire is a 4 year old Boer x Spanish and weighs in at approx 200


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:hair: Lela still hasnt settled. I dont know if it means anything but she has developed a sort of light beard late last year.
She came into heat again about a month ago but I didnt expose her. She's the last one of my firstborns here.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

My oldest is Mishka, my Nubian X. She is in her early teens (don't know her actual age). She is one of the queens, the other being Snickers. Snickers is behind her in this pic.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

My oldest girl is Jenny and shes turning 5 this summer. She was my very first goat! The one that started it all! I have had her since she was 2 months old! Shes the herdqueen now and takes her job SERIOUSLY! She used to be super friendly and would jump in my lap but now she doesnt want to be pet unless its her idea. She usually comes over when Im sitting in the pen and just LOVES when I scratch her.

I love her to death. Shes super healthy, and I bred her when she was 2(almost 3) and again when she was almost 4. Now shes almost 5 and is pregnant again(just bred last week). Shes always a great mom, kids wonderfully, takes great care of her kids and they are always my healthiest babies!

I hope she lives for a LONG time....


----------

